# Wyndham Deed-Back



## buckspa

I own 300K Wyndham points at the Great Smokies Winderness Lodge in Sevierville, TN. When I got my proxy for the annual owners meeting, I included a letter with the proxy that I was interested in deeding my points back to Wyndham. After a call from Wyndham, they forwarded my name to the Limited Edition program where you can relinquish your timeshare at no cost. Of course, you don't get back any money you put in, but you get rid of maintenance fees and don't have to try to sell it. Here's a little blurb about it in what I received:

'CLUB WYNDHAM has created the Limited Edition program to assist owners like yourself who have expressed a desire to be released from their contractual obligations. In exchange for relinquishing ownership of all current contracts, You would receive 300,00 points on an annual basis for the next three consecutive use years, during which you would not pay any maintenance fees. There is no cost to enroll in this program.'

There are a number of limitations with the points they provide for three years, but I wasn't expecting to get anything in return. Since the $1,500 annual maintenance fees are more than I spend on vacations, it's a great deal. So, it doesn't hurt to ask, you might be surprised.


----------



## comicbookman

buckspa said:


> I own 300K Wyndham points at the Great Smokies Winderness Lodge in Sevierville, TN. When I got my proxy for the annual owners meeting, I included a letter with the proxy that I was interested in deeding my points back to Wyndham. After a call from Wyndham, they forwarded my name to the Limited Edition program where you can relinquish your timeshare at no cost. Of course, you don't get back any money you put in, but you get rid of maintenance fees and don't have to try to sell it. Here's a little blurb about it in what I received:
> 
> 'CLUB WYNDHAM has created the Limited Edition program to assist owners like yourself who have expressed a desire to be released from their contractual obligations. In exchange for relinquishing ownership of all current contracts, You would receive 300,00 points on an annual basis for the next three consecutive use years, during which you would not pay any maintenance fees. There is no cost to enroll in this program.'
> 
> There are a number of limitations with the points they provide for three years, but I wasn't expecting to get anything in return. Since the $1,500 annual maintenance fees are more than I spend on vacations, it's a great deal. So, it doesn't hurt to ask, you might be surprised.



You should post the above in the wyndham forum.  I am sure there are many there that would like more information on this.


----------



## Rent_Share

Done Thank You


----------



## Whoozr

*Wow*

I wondered if timeshares at the Great Smokies Wilderness Lodge ever showed up for resale.  Sounds like a good deal if you don't have to purchase any additional points or pay maintenance fees on the 300K points each year.  I'm sure you could probably get a pretty good price on Ebay for this timeshare.  I have never seen one at this location up for sale.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Wow is right --- that is about $5400 of MF value.  

MORE bonus points being given always ... guess you won't have any VIP benefits.

I would ask for 308,000 points each year - those pesky 154K point reservations for a full week.  

PLUS if these are like "DISCOVERY" points, will RTs and HKs rules apply for added costs? Will you have online booking or calling the "DISCOVERY" line which has SPECIAL inventory for their clients ... (and where some of the 'missing' last minute cancelled reservations vanish to).


----------



## Rent_Share

vacationhopeful said:


> Wow is right --- that is about $5400 of MF value.





buckspa said:


> There are a number of limitations with the points they provide for three years, but I wasn't expecting to get anything in return. Since the $1,500 annual maintenance fees are more than I spend on vacations, it's a great deal. So, it doesn't hurt to ask, you might be surprised.


 
 The devil is in the details


----------



## Bigrob

Sounds like a great deal if it applies to every timeshare, probably owners at several locations would like to take advantage of it.

3 years of points with no maintenance fees could be worth a fair amount of money, depending upon how restrictive the use of those points are.


----------



## Rent_Share

Whoozr is correct, there are no  resales coming up on eBay for this location, active, ended or sold, but points are points, never seen any discussion on ARP needed here ?


----------



## Bigrob

Rent_Share said:


> Whoozr is correct, there are no  resales coming up on eBay for this location, active, ended or sold, but points are points, never seen any discussion on ARP needed here ?



ARP is needed for the summer and holidays. Unlike Glacier Canyon however, weekend availability outside of these periods is generally available during the general reservation period.

It has high maintenance fees so it really only makes sense if you need the ARP. It is also a CWA resort and CWA fees are cheaper.


----------



## buckspa

*Here are the details*

Below are all of the strings with the 300K a year points.  On a separate issue, about how much do you think I could get if I sold it?  300K points at the Smokies Wilderness Lodge.  

Thanks so much.

·        Owners will retain their current member number.

·        Your participation in the Limited Edition program would require the cancellation of any pending reservations. All remaining points would be voided including RCI points.

·        You will be unable to register or conduct transactions online. All transactions would be made by calling the VIP Reservation Hotline at 1-888-884-4321. 

·        You receive Unlimited Reservation Transactions

·        You receive Unlimited Housekeeping credits

·        Limited Edition members have access to the entire collection of CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus resorts. The only restriction would be Associate Hotels.  

·        Standard booking window is 10 months to 91 days prior to check in; your express booking window is 90 days or less before check in and there is no Advanced Reservation Priority (ARP) 

·        There is no exchange affiliation once you enroll in the program. Therefore, points cannot be deposited into RCI or Interval International.

·        You may borrow points in the first and second year of participation.

·        Owners maintain VIP but benefits are limited. 

·        As a member you can share the gift of a great vacation with your friends and family by requesting a Guest Confirmation. We are pleased to provide you with ( 10 ) complimentary Guest Confirmation to use each year. 

·        Plus Partner benefits are not a part of the Limited Edition program.

·        PIC Plus benefits are not a part of the Limited Edition program.

·        The Points Credit Pool will not be available to Limited Edition participants.

·        Within the Limited Edition program you cannot convert points to Wyndham Rewards.

·        There is an opportunity to use the Charitable Gift feature and gift your points to one of our participating charities.

·        Within the Limited Edition program you cannot rent points through Wyndham Extra Holidays.

·        Once you are enrolled in the Limited Edition program you are not eligible to purchase additional vacation ownership contracts with the company until your Limited Edition term is over. Once you’ve met the obligations of the Limited Edition program, you may purchase another contract.  Once you sign up for the Limited Edition program, all transactions are final.


----------



## comicbookman

Not terrible.  seems like a great deal at no cost if you want to give up your contract.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Okay ... looks like this mirrors the Discovery Program offered to guests who are Wyndham timeshare novices - could not sell them on a big $$ permanent package, but gets a equity trade trail package which can be upgraded to a developer points package.

Basicly, you get RID of your ownership - with a separation period of 3 years to use the 300K in points each year. The 10 GC and free RTs & HKs. You even have the ability to borrow points in year 1 & 2 .... GOOD.

*No mention of booking the "Resort Specials" though - get that added if you are serious*. 

And as posted before, *worth 900K of points @ $6 per 1K is $5400 plus*. If you SOLD your ownership, the buyer would have to pay YOU plus the Wyndham closing & transfer fees... easily a bit under $6000 if you have 1 contract plus MFs plus advertising to sell it.


----------



## Conan

Here's what I learned about Wyndham's Limited Edition (LE) program, having finally gotten through to the LE desk.

1. Only certain ownership locations are eligible. For example, Seawatch points are LE-eligible but points from at least one other Myrtle Beach location aren't.

2. Only points purchased from Wyndham (not resale) are eligible for LE benefits.

3. You must surrender all of your Wyndham deeds, wherever they're located and whether Wyndham-purchased or resale.

4. You'll receive three years' no-cost use of your LE-eligible points (i.e. triple the number of LE points given up). Your other properties are taken under the CAP program, where they accept the deed-back and give you nothing in exchange.

5. Any remaining points pool deposits and pending reservations are cancelled. 

6. The LE program points that you receive cannot be carried forward in the pool nor can they be deposited in RCI. Reservations are made over the phone, not online.

7. The LE desk does the explaining and sends out the paperwork. After that you deal with Wyndham Title Services to get it done. They're basically off until the new year, so the paperwork isn't going to be acted on until January at the earliest. 

(I decided to pay $59 to pool my 2015 points as insurance against something going wrong in the LE program, which of course I'll lose if the LE and CAP process completes successfully.)


----------



## Arnie

*Deedback Info*

Just a bit more info:
They are not accepting BIENNIAL CONTRACTS at this time.
So that kicked out my Grand Desert.
They did accept my Smoky MTs, which was a resale.
They only give you what points you have in your yearly contract.
For example: If you have 120K in a yearly contract and 78K in another. That would get you 198K for the 3 year period. Unless one of those is a Biennial.
Lets say you have 154K in a Biennial and 154K in an annual.
They will take both contracts, but only give you the 154K annual for the 3 year period. If anyone had any other chats with customer relations, feel free to chime in. We all know that sometimes they, like the sales people, all have different stories.


----------



## Bill4728

I'm wondering if Wyndham will do this for the Shell vacation properties too??


----------



## Arnie

Bill4728 said:


> I'm wondering if Wyndham will do this for the Shell vacation properties too??



Well Bill, you can call and ask. be forewarned, it may take a few calls to get thru. Had to do it 3 times actually.
At this time I do use my points every year. But, in the future it may be a good way to dump them for no future cost. Actually if you read the starting threads, it appears that everyone would get 300k for relinquishing their contracts. That's only if you have the points as VIP. I don't believe it's a negotiable deal either.


----------



## tomelli

Who do I contact to enroll in the Limited Edition program?


----------



## Arnie

*Wyndham deed Back*

I called customer service then the option for owner relations.
They wanted to only give me points for my Smoky Mts which was an Ebay buy. Nothing for my Grand Desert though. But that's an every other year contract. Not a real good deal in my opinion at this time


----------



## tomelli

I own Club Wyndham Access with 447000 points which means I don't have a deed for any specific resort.  Would I be able to use the Limited Edition program?


----------



## geerlijd

Tomel, based on recent ebay prices, a 447k CWA contract would sell for $2-3k.  You should have no trouble selling on Ebay or TUG if you want out.


----------



## Ron2

tomel said:


> I own Club Wyndham Access with 447000 points which means I don't have a deed for any specific resort.  Would I be able to use the Limited Edition program?



I asked a Wyndham owner care representative this same question the other day and was told that CWA is eligible for the Limited Edition Program. She also said that there is no assurance that it will be available several years down the road which was what I am more concerned about. As previously noted, this is not a buy back program but rather more of a give back what you own for a few short term benefits – but it is a legitimate way out of your timeshare obligations. As geerlijd said, it would make more sense at this time to sell since CWA has some value.


----------



## icydog

Do you know if they're taking the Williamsburg timeshares back? Also, in reality if you don't want to use the 300K per year you don't have to, right? I have an elderly neighbor with 154K points who just wants out at this point.

As an aside, if Wyndham accepts her points, can I use her freebie points to make reservations and then rent them out thereby giving her a little stipend?


----------



## roseamb60

Why aren't more people doing this  Iapplied too and as accepted Enjoyed the units/TS for   26 years but am now older disabled and can't travel any more I tried  to see it for several years an to no avail.  and this semed like a  good option
 I did all the proper paper work andthey are coming through It was problably a bigger win for them no pun intended lol  t hey are really getting a good deal Iam just happy to be out Rose


----------



## Conan

For current information on Limited Edition, CAM and Ovation programs, please go to these newer TUG threads:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223660
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223967


----------



## roseamb60

Iread Buckspa's  post and contacted yWyndham at the end of January after paying my 2015 maintenance fees We were 26 year ownesr of several contracts  AND VIP Gold  Thyey accepted all our contracts including those at a couple of older resorts I don't know what their criteria is for acccepting deed backs or how long this program will last.
 At least check it out It might be just geared towards long time owners don' know, 
They sent us the paper work we signed had i noterized and sent it back Several week later we are out and have three yearsof 500+k pooints to use fr three years    I had tried for several years to see give etc my units I was glad to get out from und r Good luck a former owner


----------



## TUGBrian

I am pleased this program is still going on and is being successfully utilized by owners who want out!

kudos to wyndham!


----------



## KevinD40

*Wanna Beat Wyndham at their game????*

KEEP ONLY 28,000 points and travel thru Last Call by RCI. I've worked at Wyndham for over 5 years and feel horrible at what we do to some people. It is encouraged by Management ( if you call it that) who are heartless "sales" people who lie, cheat & steal from owners.
My goal is to give back thru TUG what I learned from an owner who sold back almost 1.3 MILLION points and kept 28k which is the minimum that you can have to have your RCI annual membership fees included. Pay $149to $299 for a full week ANYWHERE in the world and even stay at Wyndhams with almost $0 maintenance fees every year. You will have to pay the Housekeeping credits when you travel but it is ridiculously cheaper than Owning.

ANYONE who owns more than that is WASTING their money and getting scammed. PERIOD...nuff said


----------



## comicbookman

KevinD40 said:


> KEEP ONLY 28,000 points and travel thru Last Call by RCI. I've worked at Wyndham for over 5 years and feel horrible at what we do to some people. It is encouraged by Management ( if you call it that) who are heartless "sales" people who lie, cheat & steal from owners.
> My goal is to give back thru TUG what I learned from an owner who sold back almost 1.3 MILLION points and kept 28k which is the minimum that you can have to have your RCI annual membership fees included. Pay $149to $299 for a full week ANYWHERE in the world and even stay at Wyndhams with almost $0 maintenance fees every year. You will have to pay the Housekeeping credits when you travel but it is ridiculously cheaper than Owning.
> 
> ANYONE who owns more than that is WASTING their money and getting scammed. PERIOD...nuff said



Interesting, but a couple of points.  Wyndham requires you sell or give them ALL your points for the buyback programs.  They don't allow you to carve out a 28k contract. (although nothing stops you from trying to purchase a tiny contract).  Also the program fee is I believe $118 per year minimum. so using 6.5 per 1000 as a MF, ($182 per year) you would have yearly fees of $300.  I doubt that you could find a contract as small as 28k.  cost would probably be $299 plus closing.


----------



## antjmar

I have seen a few 28K points deeds on e-bay once a blue moon. Dont think they usually generate much bidding due to the $299 fee and closing costs. But if you just want they RCI last calls I suppose this would be the least expensive way...


----------



## vacationhopeful

Lots of anger from owners ... current and former. 

One thing is certain - we all need an exit plan from our timeshares. The question becomes - is it abandon via death? or given back to Wyndham? or do our heirs want & can afford Wyndham.


----------



## WinniWoman

vacationhopeful said:


> Lots of anger from owners ... current and former.
> 
> One thing is certain - we all need an exit plan from our timeshares. The question becomes - is it abandon via death? or given back to Wyndham? or do our heirs want & can afford Wyndham.



I think abandon via death is a great option, but the problem becomes way before death many older people cannot use their timeshares, yet will still have to pay the maintenance fees or deal with trying to rent their weeks while they try to give them away. Hard for a very old person to do, especially if they don't have anyone to assist them. 

If a resort will take it back, I would do that in a heart beat and be done with it.
If the have a relative/heir who wants it- great!

Right now we are enjoying our 2 weeks and soon to be acquired extra week. I figure in 10 years or so will have to start making the hard choices, including moving from our cherished home.


----------



## roseamb60

vacationhopeful said:


> Lots of anger from owners ... current and former.
> 
> One thing is certain - we all need an exit plan from our timeshares. The question becomes - is it abandon via death? or given back to Wyndham? or do our heirs want & can afford Wyndham.


I heartlly concur Mydaughter didnt want the mess hence Wyn Limited Edition got us out  Thanks to Bbckspa and other for alerting us to this program Iwas so disgused wth Wyn  butwe I did have some great exchanges Just avoid all sale presenttations update etc Rose


----------



## Joan-OH

This is on my list to do Monday.  I just don't use my Wyndham anymore and this seems to be the easiest way to get out.  I've got tons of TPU's at RCI, own Palace Resorts and can book II.  Anywhere I want to go besides mexico and I just pick up on RCI or II paid weeks.

Thanks for the post and especially thanks to TUG for the monthly newsletter.  Without it, I might never have seen this thread

Joan_OH


----------



## vacationhopeful

I am surprised by the number of TUG participants who are expressing interest in deeding back all their points for 3 years of usage of the developer purchased points. And the speed of their decision ... they are reading and calling; returning paperwork; relief that that ownership is gone.

I hope participants USE the 3 years of points ... or at least, do a family trip.


----------



## tschwa2

I don't know how Wyndham is dealing with the tax implications of this program but one of my resorts that was bought out offered one option that included 5 years usage with no MF.  They then calculated the MF's for that time and considered that the tax basis for the buy out.  In my case 5 years of MF's was over $10,000.  I had to declare and pay NY taxes as well as federal taxes for any gain over what I paid for the unit.  If you bought retail, it wouldn't be a concern but if you bought resale, there could be tax implications.


----------



## Bigrob

tschwa2 said:


> I don't know how Wyndham is dealing with the tax implications of this program but one of my resorts that was bought out offered one option that included 5 years usage with no MF.  They then calculated the MF's for that time and considered that the tax basis for the buy out.  In my case 5 years of MF's was over $10,000.  I had to declare and pay NY taxes as well as federal taxes for any gain over what I paid for the unit.  If you bought retail, it wouldn't be a concern but if you bought resale, there could be tax implications.



resale purchases are not eligible for Limited Edition, only for CAP (no points, just deedback). I'm sure if that was going to be an issue for someone they could decline the free points to avoid the potential tax implications.


----------



## CO skier

vacationhopeful said:


> I am surprised by the number of TUG participants who are expressing interest in deeding back all their points for 3 years of usage of the developer purchased points. And the speed of their decision ... they are reading and calling; returning paperwork; relief that that ownership is gone.
> 
> I hope participants USE the 3 years of points ... or at least, do a family trip.



Maybe TUG members are just smart.  They recognize they are getting a better deal than selling on the open market for next to nothing, and it is a simple process with a certain guarantee they will be freed from their timeshare versus paying a PCC for who-knows-what.

This is definitely a case of "get it while the getting is good."  It may be such a good deal that too many owners take advantage and Wyndham backtracks.

Wyndham may have no idea of the tsunami of deed-backs they have unleashed, or they may have finally figured out that deed-backs is a cheaper source of points to sell at retail value versus building new (Deserted Blue) resorts.

Wyndham is using their stock of points that would otherwise expire as worthless to purchase deeds that they can roll into Club Access and sell for $2-plus per thousand.  They have found a way to transmute lead into gold.  Genius.


----------



## Picker57

vacationhopeful said:


> Lots of anger from owners ... current and former.
> 
> One thing is certain - we all need an exit plan from our timeshares. The question becomes - is it abandon via death? or given back to Wyndham? or do our heirs want & can afford Wyndham.



It seems that the buyback crapola has spilled over into Wyndham possessions, such as Shell Vacations Club.  We recently did an Owners Update at Kona Coast, and were interested in their buyback program (can't recall the name), even at the cost of buying some more points.  Our presenter assured us this was a valid 'new' program they had. In checking with Wyndham, it turned out the buyback DOES NOT include Shell.  When you hear "we just had our meeting with Corporate and they told us....." it's time for "Check, please"! 

                    ------------------Zach


----------



## ab71786

*Pathway program by Wyndham*

Last year we made a purchase in order to get the Pathway Program which entitles us to sell back contracts, typically at 20% of the purchase price paid. There has been no mention in this thread about this as a means to get rid of Wyndham TS. Are they still offering this?


----------



## Picker57

I had the impression that the Pathways program was gone and was being replaced by something with another name. And it was strictly for Wyndham people, not Shell

          -ZK


----------



## vacationhopeful

ab71786 said:


> Last year we made a purchase in order to get the Pathway Program which entitles us to sell back contracts, typically at 20% of the purchase price paid. There has been no mention in this thread about this as a means to get rid of Wyndham TS. Are they still offering this?



I think MOST Wyndham owners thought the "MAYBE buy back" of Pathways was not a viable options as the PURCHASE of new points made it "look, smell and act" like a way for Wyndham to get MORE OF THEIR $$$$.

The current Ovations option is NO MONEY going out of owner's pocket - all the contracts AND all the MFs gone inside of a week to 10 days.


----------



## Sunshineguy66

buckspa said:


> I own 300K Wyndham points at the Great Smokies Winderness Lodge in Sevierville, TN. When I got my proxy for the annual owners meeting, I included a letter with the proxy that I was interested in deeding my points back to Wyndham. After a call from Wyndham, they forwarded my name to the Limited Edition program where you can relinquish your timeshare at no cost. Of course, you don't get back any money you put in, but you get rid of maintenance fees and don't have to try to sell it. Here's a little blurb about it in what I received:
> 
> 'CLUB WYNDHAM has created the Limited Edition program to assist owners like yourself who have expressed a desire to be released from their contractual obligations. In exchange for relinquishing ownership of all current contracts, You would receive 300,00 points on an annual basis for the next three consecutive use years, during which you would not pay any maintenance fees. There is no cost to enroll in this program.'
> 
> There are a number of limitations with the points they provide for three years, but I wasn't expecting to get anything in return. Since the $1,500 annual maintenance fees are more than I spend on vacations, it's a great deal. So, it doesn't hurt to ask, you might be surprised.


Does anyone have the number to this "Limited Edition" department at Wyndham? How can I reach them? My wife and I would like to deed our paid points back as well. Man, I hope this works. No more maintenance fees.


----------



## Conan

Sunshineguy66 said:


> Does anyone have the number to this "Limited Edition" department at Wyndham? How can I reach them? My wife and I would like to deed our paid points back as well. Man, I hope this works. No more maintenance fees.



If you bought from Wyndham you can get three years free use, but (as far as I know) only if you own in one of these locations:
http://1drv.ms/1vPHqhd

If you bought resale, they may take it back under what they call the CAM Program, but they won't give you anything for it.

Call either the general number 800-251-8736 or the owner assistance  number, 855-312-9040, and tell them you want to sign up for Limited  Edition. If the agent you get can't help you, hang up and dial again.

And for more information, check these TUG threads
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223660
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223967


----------



## traveldaddy

CO skier said:


> ................
> 
> Wyndham may have no idea of the tsunami of deed-backs they have unleashed, or they may have finally figured out that deed-backs is a cheaper source of points to sell at retail value versus building new (Deserted Blue) resorts.
> 
> Wyndham is using their stock of points that would otherwise expire as worthless to purchase deeds that they can roll into Club Access and sell for $2-plus per thousand.  They have found a way to transmute lead into gold.  Genius.



I am sure Wyndham knows what it is doing, and if they don't, oh well, that would be a shame. 

What is more important is the effect on existing owners. I'm happy for the folks that want out, as they have a path to get out, but what does it do to or for everyone that is left? 

Hopefully, the points get sold to people who will pay maintenance fees and bad debt goes down, so costs are lower than they would otherwise be. On the other hand if people were already paying MF, but not using the points and now the points are in the hands of people who will use them, there will be more demand at popular resorts.

Also, if lots of points get added to the CWA trust/program, assuming this is higher than average MF/point, would the CWA MF not be pushed higher?

Or is this basically marginal in the over all scale of things? I assume Wyndham would manage the volume to their benefit, or at least make sure they don't hurt themselves (to the best of their ability).

Any ideas on what it means for the folks that stay and want to keep using the product?

Sorry if this seems self centered, but "what does this mean to me?" is really what I want to understand.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Wyndham is the major winner in this "give back" of inventory. 

And I bet almost all the inventory will go back into CWA ... not to the resorts to sell as CWP points.

I agreed this is a benefit to "trapped" owners - immediately gone MFs with some icing ... those 3 years of "free" points. Families will just think same old, same old as their Mom & Dad continue to vacation (or send their on vacation) .... but their shock will be years too late, to say "I wanted that timeshare". 

As for (new) paying members ... with bank drafting, most of those older owners have been paying ... just not using. And yes, I believe inventory will get TIGHTER .... but for many reasons ... but this would be in the TOP 5, IMHO.


----------



## ronparise

Regarding the impact on CWA maintenance fees. I have attended 2 of the past 3 years CWA annual meetings. These are generally small groups and they have allowed a  pretty good question and answer session  I've been able to engage the president and treasurer in one on one discussions

A point that has been made at both the meetings I attended is that they are careful about how they add new inventory so as to keep the average mf about average ie they take a low mf property for each high mf property they take

I plan to be at this years meeting to ask the same question
I'll see you guys there

By the way. If you don't get the price you want from Wyndham , post your points for sale ad here on tug there are several of us still buying.


----------



## CO skier

vacationhopeful said:


> I agreed this is a benefit to "trapped" owners - immediately gone MFs with some icing ... those 3 years of "free" points. Families will just think same old, same old as their Mom & Dad continue to vacation (or send their on vacation) .... but their shock will be years too late, to say "I wanted that timeshare".



I have never seen a post, "I wish my parents would give (or sell) their timeshare to me."

How many dozens of posts, though, have we seen something along the lines of, "Do I have to inherit my parents timeshare, because I don't want the maintenance fees" or "I inherited my parent's timeshare, pay the maintenance fees, and never use it.  How can I get rid of this timeshare?"

I think that most sellers would ask their children if they have any interest in the timeshare before selling it or taking advantage of the Ovation program.


----------



## CO skier

traveldaddy said:


> Any ideas on what it means for the folks that stay and want to keep using the product?
> 
> Sorry if this seems self centered, but "what does this mean to me?" is really what I want to understand.



Wyndham is selective with what resorts they will take back through the Ovation program.  The logical conclusion is that these deed-backs will be held in the Club Wyndham Access Trust.

IF this is true, then the news can only be good for owners at CWA resorts.  Wyndham will be responsible for MF that might otherwise turn into bad debt at the HOAs.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1729288&postcount=23


Not much should change regarding availability and usage.  The new owners will still be those who know and use the system, those who kind-of know the system and sometimes use it, and those who don't learn how to use it and seldom take anything out of inventory.


----------



## marciaheitz

*Wyndham Ovation*

I recently inquired about the new Ovation program Wyndham had started and although I don't have all the info yet on how it works, it appears to be a deed back program.  I have long thought that more resorts need to do something similar.  If you don't want unpaid maintenance fees and want more control over the "value" of your timeshare intervals then you need to quit trying to force people to keep their units beyond their interest and take over the resale of them.  How could they loose?  I just don't see how it's not in their best interest...but you rarely see a timeshare vendor that is willing to do this.


----------



## Joan-OH

I called today.  Easy Cheesy.  They will email me a deed.  I'll sign and notarize, send it back and I'm done.  Kicking myself for paying my maintenance fees, but telling myself they might not have taken it back if I was in behind.  We got our use out of our Wyndham.  Those 28K exchanges to 2 bedrooms at Ocean Walk via RCI for family reunion vacations made it worth it.  But we have moved on and can always pick up a last call or rent from another owner if we want to go again.

Again, thanks to TUG I was able to find this info.


----------



## roseamb60

*Glsd to Be Out*

WSell they may keep building but al I know thatmy maintenance Fee were over $ 3,500 The two contracts in Tennessee  had motre than doubled because folks especially strapped seniors and perhaps chronically uemployed  were bailing out,and defaulting.  
 Now perhaps the associations  won't be stuck with so many defaults. Wyn  had stubbornly refused to take back the properties for years The reality of the defaults was really staring them in the face especially at places like The Glade Limited Edition, Ovation, Caps whatever is a win-win situation for most of us
Yes Wyn Wins( no pun intended ) they can take the points and sell them for moreo r  less whatever
 Hope no renters get hurt Didnt  they try to stop that years ago orwas  that just the RCI weeks that people were  trying to rent out to others?
Those 28 k two bedroom week that we used to get if you knew how to do them disappeared when WYn bought RCI   We got alot of those 28k places thanks to Tuggers advice and a guy in Branson  who had an on-line group many years ago. 
 Can somebody please list the Ovation program o here and did they really post Limited Edition on ther Website? It is also supposed to be in the new Face and Places too Didnt see it Good luck to all who are trying to bail We enjoyed our 26 yea rs and over 135+ plus exchanges  Worst  one was an old place in Kimberling City Mo  befoe Branson got going.Rose


----------



## Laurie

Anyone know whether this Wyndham deedback is for points only, or any weeks, and if weeks, any for Wyndham-managed properties?

I ask because I own one (Wyndham-managed week, not points) which I'm ready to part with. When I asked the person who takes my MF payments on the phone whether I could "give it back", she suggested I write to the Wyndham Deedback program and explain my "hardship". But I don't want to waste my time if the program is points only.


----------



## Joan-OH

In my opinion, its a very small waste of time to make a phone call to member services and ask.  I made one phone call.  A week later, a deed with instructions were in my email box.  Simple.  You won't know if you don't ask


----------



## HtownRose

*Gave back just 1 contract.*

Thank you for posting this info, & highlighting it in the weekly TUG newsletter!  My cousin that got me into Wyndham resale had been wanting to downsize her holdings so I called & told her what I read here & suggested she give them a call & see what they would be willing to do.  

She was able to get exactly what she wanted - to keep all her points contracts except the 1 she most wanted to get rid of - an every-other-year points contract with the highest maintenance fees of all her contracts.


----------



## TUGBrian

HtownRose said:


> Thank you for posting this info, & highlighting it in the weekly TUG newsletter!  My cousin that got me into Wyndham resale had been wanting to downsize her holdings so I called & told her what I read here & suggested she give them a call & see what they would be willing to do.
> 
> She was able to get exactly what she wanted - to keep all her points contracts except the 1 she most wanted to get rid of - an every-other-year points contract with the highest maintenance fees of all her contracts.



What great news!  So glad TUG was able to help your cousin!


----------



## Zackiepoo

Laurie said:


> Anyone know whether this Wyndham deedback is for points only, or any weeks, and if weeks, any for Wyndham-managed properties?
> 
> I ask because I own one (Wyndham-managed week, not points) which I'm ready to part with. When I asked the person who takes my MF payments on the phone whether I could "give it back", she suggested I write to the Wyndham Deedback program and explain my "hardship". But I don't want to waste my time if the program is points only.


I have a timeshare that is managed by Wyndham, but I purchased from Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas.  I talked to Wyndham today and they told me I was not eligible for Ovation because I had't purchased from them. Has anyone else received different information?


----------



## Dakine

I just talked to Wyn Owner care and they will take back my points at Kauai bali hai and give me cash to boot.  wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Joan-OH

My deedback to wyndham is complete.  It was a resale contract, so I did not receive any points to use over the next 3 years - but glad to be rid of it.  I was even happier when I got my credit card statement this month and my maintenance fees I paid in February were fully refunded by wyndham.


----------



## uscav8r

Dakine said:


> I just talked to Wyn Owner care and they will take back my points at Kauai bali hai and give me cash to boot.  wasn't expecting that.


You can sell that on the open market for actual cash in your pocket (assuming of course, that you have little or no outstanding debt on the contract) at least $.015/point. How much did Wyndham offer you?


----------



## Arnie

*Alternative method*

I called and was not happy with the rep I spoke with, bit of an attitude.
I offered one of my TS's on the TUG Marketplace for free. With buyer paying all expenses. I was able to find a buyer and feel that it is a win-win for myself and the buyer. Not Wyndham. Rather than giving back for zero points, an owner may want to try that method. At least Wyndham can't sell a property twice.
Worked for me!!


----------



## kfalandays

*Woohoo, Wyndham took my deed back*

Hi all
I had been trying to get rid of my Wyndham Ocean Ridge (formerly Fairfied) for several years now. I couldn't even give it away on TUG because the maintenance fees had gotten so high. I had a few offers, but they wanted me to pay the transfer fees.
Finally, through the TUG website, I heard of Wyndham taking deeds back. Mine was a fixed week that I bought resale for $2000. Wyndham took it back, no charges, didn't pay this year's maintenance, but I also didn't get any money back. 
I am just so thrilled to have that monkey off my back
Thanks TUG!


----------



## Timeshare Von

kfalandays said:


> Hi all
> I had been trying to get rid of my Wyndham Ocean Ridge (formerly Fairfied) for several years now. I couldn't even give it away on TUG because the maintenance fees had gotten so high. I had a few offers, but they wanted me to pay the transfer fees.
> Finally, through the TUG website, I heard of Wyndham taking deeds back. Mine was a fixed week that I bought resale for $2000. Wyndham took it back, no charges, didn't pay this year's maintenance, but I also didn't get any money back.
> I am just so thrilled to have that monkey off my back
> Thanks TUG!



Congrats on the successful dumping of your timeshare.  Sounds a lot like how my Flagstaff went . . . a fixed week from the old Fairfield system.

Best wishes,
Von


----------



## roseamb60

Hi I am so happy to see that more of you have been able to give your weeks ,points back to Wyndham.
 Iam so happy myself not to have that milstone arround my neck any more hope the deed back  program continues for a long  time Rose


----------



## Dakine

I just got a check for them for $2570 for 105,000 pts, so glad to be out of this one.  Now Iv asked them to take back my EOY at Mauana Loa shores in Kona.  Its been 2 weeks and I'm starting to wonder if they got my request or they are just slow on this .  Oh, and they did refund my MF for 1 prior month also .


----------



## comicbookman

If someone has multiple Wyndham contracts, does Wyndham require that they all be surrendered?  I have a couple that would be hard to sell or give away that I would consider turning in, but I don't want to unload all of my contracts.


----------



## vacationhopeful

comicbookman said:


> If someone has multiple Wyndham contracts, does Wyndham require that they all be surrendered?  I have a couple that would be hard to sell or give away that I would consider turning in, but I don't want to unload all of my contracts.



You can call and ASK ... but the original posts stated ALL contracts (and only bonus points usage on the direct purchases).


----------



## comicbookman

vacationhopeful said:


> You can call and ASK ... but the original posts stated ALL contracts (and only bonus points usage on the direct purchases).



Of course I can call Linda.  But it's less effort to post.


----------



## scootr5

comicbookman said:


> If someone has multiple Wyndham contracts, does Wyndham require that they all be surrendered?  I have a couple that would be hard to sell or give away that I would consider turning in, but I don't want to unload all of my contracts.



I don't know for sure, but I would guess from post #64 just above yours that you don't have to turn them all in:



Dakine said:


> I just got a check for them for $2570 for 105,000 pts, so glad to be out of this one.  Now Iv asked them to take back my EOY at Mauana Loa shores in Kona.  Its been 2 weeks and I'm starting to wonder if they got my request or they are just slow on this .  Oh, and they did refund my MF for 1 prior month also .


----------



## sb2313

I called today and they will let you pick and choose which resale contracts they take back(as long as they're on the list of resorts), so you can keep some if you want.


----------



## comicbookman

sb2313 said:


> I called today and they will let you pick and choose which resale contracts they take back(as long as they're on the list of resorts), so you can keep some if you want.



Thanx  Steve !


----------



## Timeshare Von

comicbookman said:


> Of course I can call Linda.  But it's less effort to post.



And the risk you run is that the information may be less reliable coming from people who are not in a position to really say WHAT Wyndham may or may not do.


----------

